# AVCHD Lite



## camera shy (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi.

Does anybody know how I can view and edit AVCHD Lite video on my PC?  I can see where my camera has placed the files but I cannot open them without help.  I think the files had tdt, tid and bdm suffixes.

Also struggling opening RW2 picture files as well.

Do I have to use the software provided by Panasonic or do I need to convert them to something else?

Apologies for my ignorance but I am a relative novice in this area.

I would be grateful for any assistance.

Thanks.


----------



## Helen B (Jul 20, 2010)

Have you looked at HandBrake? Do you have any video editing software, or are you starting from scratch?

Best,
Helen


----------



## camera shy (Jul 20, 2010)

I am starting from scratch Helen.

Recently bought a new Panasonic FZ38 camera and have no experience at all really.


----------



## Helen B (Jul 20, 2010)

I suggest trying the bundled software at first, to see if it will meet your needs. There should be one program (Silkypix) for handling the Raw files (RW2) and one program for editing AVCHD (PhotoFunStudio).

Have you checked the Panasonic site for a firmware upgrade? You may benefit from it.

Good luck, and don't hesitate to ask questions.

Best,
Helen


----------



## oudinmelanie09 (Oct 20, 2010)

AVCHD Lite:

As of January 2009, there is now a new AVCHD variant called "AVCHD Lite". This format supports a maximum resolution of 1280x720 progressive and uses a less intensive video compression algorithm than full strength AVCHD. The simplified compression makes AVCHD Lite easier to implement on lower-end hardware. Panasonic have been the first company to implement this spec, adding AVCHD Lite video recording to their high-end point and shoot digital cameras. There is one anomaly with the new format. The format is 50p, which means the video which is recorded by the camera can be played back as a 50p signal - 50 updates per second, progressive scan. The thing is that they only capture at 25 frames per second (I'm using PAL for this example). When we convert the files using VoltaicHD, we create a 25 fps movie. We don't simulate the 50p setting in our output, as this would just mean repeating every frame twice, doubling the size of the video. In the manual for our DMC-FT1 it states: "50p recording" and below that "CCD output is 25fps" 

-----shedworx.com


It is not an easy to play and edit video format, and most editing software does not support for importing and editing this AVCHD Lite from Panasonic camcorder.

The best solution to make it playable and editable is transcoding AVCHD Lite format to some common video format for playing and editing. The AVCHD Lite converter I recommend is Aunsoft MTS Converter which performs perfectly in converting and editing AVCHD Lite video form Panasonic camcorder to your desirable video formats for Adobe Promiere, Sony Vegas, iMovie, FCP and etc.

Aunsoft MTS/M2TS Converter - Convert AVCHD to AVI, Deinterlace/merge MTS/M2TS files


----------



## brorm2tsmac (Mar 24, 2011)

If you are a mac user, you may use this MAC AVCHD Lite Video Converter program: Brorsoft AVCHD Lite Video Converter for Mac.

It is specially developed for AVCHD camera/camcorder users to convert not only *MTS/M2TS/M2T footages* but also *AVCHD Lite videos* to iMovie, Final Cut Express, Final Cut Pro, Adobe Premiere Pro and more similar video editing software compatible file types with least quality loss. It supports converting camcorder videos genarated from Sony, Canon, JVC, Panasonic such as Sony HDR-FX1 ,Sony HDR-HC3E ,Sony Cybershot HX5V ,Sony HDR-SR12E, Canon Vixia HF S10, Canon HF100, JVC GZ-HD620, Panasonic HDC-SD5, Panasonic HDC-TM700, etc. 
The best important factor apprerates me to choose *Brorsoft* Mac MTS Converter is as it's easy-to-use and offers a free trial before buy. Morover, their support team is warm-kind as they solved my problem on time.
So I think it's worth to try.
For more information please refer to: Brorsoft MTS/M2TS Converter for Mac - Convert MTS/M2TS to AVI,WMV.


----------

